# Detailingworld™ Review - DetailedOnline - Nano Sealant



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Morning all,
In true review team tradition, I'd like to start by saying a big thank you to DetailedOnline for sending out their Nano Sealant for this review. See https://detailedonline.co.uk/








I had a look around the DetailedOnline website, and there is a large selection of products, banded into the usual categories, such as; Interior, Wheels, Shampoo etc. There are Christmas Specials and Best Sellers sections too, which is a useful inclusion. There are also facebook and Instagram links on the homepage.

DetailedOnline introduced themselves to Detailing World earlier this year. They have been very active on the forum and have offered their products out to forum members for review. I've had a rummage around the website but haven't been able to find anything about the background to the brand, or how it started. Sometimes it's nice to read how a company started, or indeed the experience of the owners. That's my tuppence anyway, and obviously a very subjective opinion.

*The Product*
DetailedOnline Nano Sealant arrived, well packaged, in a large, 1 litre HDPE bottle, with a separate trigger spray. The branding is simple, clean and modern, with a carbon fibre effect background, and I actually really like it. The DetailedOnline Nano Sealant is a pale blue liquid with a blue raspberry scent. Yum!










It's a thin liquid consistency, like water to be honest, which allows the product to be sprayed finely onto the panel through the supplied spray head.

There are very clear application instructions on the label, along with some background information relating to the product ingredients.



















The bottle says:-

Can be applied to wet and dry vehicles. For dry applications, spray on to intended area and spread with a microfibre cloth and buff off using a clean microfibre.
For wet applications, simply spray on and rinse off immediately to give amazing water behaviour.
Do not allow to dry.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/wax/products/nano-sealant-spray?variant=12611352789047

_ Nano Sealant is a nano based spray sealant which offers a gloss boost and leaves an extremely hydrophobic coating to all exterior surfaces.

Simply spray liberally on to wet panels and pressure wash off for an instant, very hydrophobic finish which lasts for 3-4 months.

This product is also perfect for topping up existing protection that is on the car. Nano sealant will happily sit on top of ceramic coatings, waxes and sealants. _

*The Method*

Having had a good read of the bottle and the website, I decided to test the product on a wet car. My Ford Focus was firstly snow-foamed and washed using a pure shampoo. The protection on the car was still present, but was starting to tail-off in the usual places; front edge of the bonnet and wings, lower doors, and leading edge of the roof.



















Nano Sealant was misted directly onto the car, and immediately rinsed off with a power washer.


















The application instructions advise that there's no need to spread or buff whatsoever.

As you can see in the video, I immediately noticed the product repelling water as soon as I applied Nano Sealant. When rinsing, there was a significant evident improvement of protection on the panel. I also noticed a nice increase in gloss levels.



















And the finished article….




























*Price*

DetailedOnline Nano Sealant is available to purchase directly from DetailedOnline at https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/wax/products/nano-sealant-spray?variant=12611352789047

Prices are as follows:-

500ml - £7.95 (£15.90 per litre)
1 litre (as tested) - £11.99 
2.5 litres - £18.99 (£7.60 per litre)
5 litres - £32.99 (£6.60 per litre)

Obviously, the more you buy, the more cost effective it is. The 5 litre container works out at around less than half the price of the 500ml.

DetailedOnline also provides free delivery on all orders. Brilliant.

*Would I use it again?*

Yes. Absolutely.

*Conclusion*

DetailedOnline Nano Sealant really impressed me. I've tested these spray-on-wet products before, and on occasion they have left a gritty or rough texture on the clean panel after rinsing. Not the case with DetailedOnline Nano Sealant. It repelled water fantastically well, as the video shows, and was an absolute doddle to use. It also made drying the car a lot easier after application. 
One question I always ask when doing a review is "Does it stand out from the crowd?" 
For me, this does. I am genuinely impressed. Now, one thing I'm going to do is keep an eye on the claims for durability. I'll report back in due course.
As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Cookies

Hi all,

The short video of the review is now live, over on the Detailing World YouTube channel.

Here's the link.






Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

